# hacer ilusión



## jonquiliser

Boa tarde, tod@s:

No dicionário de WR dá como tradução de "hacer ilusión" _ter muita vontade_. O exemplo diz "estou morrendo de vontade que você venha". Agora bem, eu quero dizer "me _hizo_ mucha ilusión veros". Como posso dizer isso? 

Obrigada.
/j


----------



## elizabeth_b

Me hace mucha ilusión que vengas, ó Muero de ganas de que vengas.  Espero ser de ajuda.


----------



## Maicon_5

Pues si como la compañera mexicana lo dijo está perfecto, como "me hizo mucha ilusión que me llamaras", en esto caso, puedo decir que me hizo mucha ilusión que me hayas llamado? Cómo les suena asi? Les pregunto aqui pues me puso la opción curioso nomás. Gracias.


----------



## jonquiliser

Gracias por responder - pero lo  que quiero es una expresión en portugués! Es decir, ¿cómo puedo decir en portugués que "me hizo mucha ilusión veros."?


----------



## Tomby

Faz bastante tempo tratámos este tema. Antes de mais devo dizer que não concordo com a tradução do dicionário WRF. "_hacer/tener ilusión de..._" é sinónimo de "_tener muchas ganas de..._", que em português penso que se diz "estar com vontade de...". Por exemplo, "_Este curso tengo muchas ganas de estudiar_" ou "_Este curso tengo muchas ilusiones de estudiar_" [frase pouco habitual] eu diria em português "Neste ano estou com vontade de estudar". 
A frase "_me hice mucha ilusión veros_" acho que é incorrecta em espanhol, eu penso que seria mais certa "_me hizo mucha ilusión veros_" e em português "estive com muita vontade de vos ver" [escrevo com muita hesitação].
---
Maicon_5:
A frase "_me hizo mucha ilusión que me llamaras_" a meu ver está certa, mas a frase "_me hizo mucha ilusión que me hayas llamado_", não sei a explicação, mas soa raro, talvez por causa da concordância verbal. Vai por mim, eu diria "_me ha hecho mucha ilusión que me hayas llamado_" (Pretérito perfeito do indicativo vs. pretérito perfeito do subjuntivo). Porém sempre pode expor a pergunta no fórum espanhol; com certeza que receberá a resposta certa. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Zahrah

Olá jonquiliser,

Deixo aqui algumas sugestões muito rapidamente:

"Estou cheio/a de vontade de..."

"Estou morto/a que..." (podemos utilizar também o diminutivo "mortinho/a")

"Mal posso esperar por..."

"Estou muito ansioso/a que..."

Abraços,

Zahrah


----------



## jonquiliser

Obrigada! A dúvida que tive deveu-se a que quero utilizar o passado - não estou con vontade de fazer algo, senão o que passou "me hizo mucha ilusión" (sí, Tomba, no sé qué tenía en la cabeza al escribir "hice", desde luego que es _hizo_!). Faz senso em português dizer "estive com vontade de vos ver"?

Obrigadão!


----------



## Zahrah

jonquiliser said:


> Obrigada! A dúvida que tive deveu-se a que quero utilizar o passado - não estou con vontade de fazer algo, senão o que passou "me hizo mucha ilusión" (sí, Tomba, no sé qué tenía en la cabeza al escribir "hice", desde luego que es _hizo_!). Faz senso em português dizer "estive com vontade de vos ver"?
> 
> Obrigadão!


 
Se quer utilizar o verbo no passado, faz mais sentido dizer "Tive (muita) vontade de vos ver" (utilizando o verbo ter).

Ao dizer "estive com vontade de vos ver" (utilizando o verbo estar) dá a impressão que ao princípio teve vontade e depois perdeu totalmente essa vontade. (Dá para me entender? ... espero não o ter confundido)


----------



## Tomby

Zahrah: Muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento.
Bem-haja!


----------



## Zahrah

Tombatossals said:


> Zahrah: Muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento.
> Bem-haja!


 
Ora essa!  De nada!


----------



## Outsider

«Estava cheio de vontade de os ver.»
Neste caso, também pode dizer simplesmente «Estava cheio de saudades de vocês».


----------



## Zahrah

Óptima escolha Outsider ... a nossa palavra "saudades"... como é que não me lembrei?


----------



## Mangato

Muito interessante! Tive, de ter, mais bem com sentido indefinido

Estive, de estar, sentido de temporalidade ne?

Obrigado



Por favor, não esquezam de corrigir meus erros. Acho que a turma estâ um pouco preguiceira nesso. Prometo colar 100 vezes cada erro 

Bom dia a todos MG





Zahrah said:


> Ora essa!  De nada!


 
​


----------



## Outsider

Mangato said:


> Muito interessante! Tive, de ter, mais bem mas com sentido indefinido
> 
> Estive, de estar, sentido de temporalidade né?
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> Por favor, não esqueçam de corrigir meus erros. Acho que a turma está um pouco preguiceira preguiçosa nisso. Prometo colar 100 vezes cada erro
> 
> Bom dia a todos MG


Corrigi algumas palavras que talvez não sejam incorrectas, mas apenas galegas.

Mangato, posso-lhe pedir para não centrar o texto das suas respostas? Faz impressão ao ler. Obrigado.


----------



## Zahrah

Mangato said:


> Muito interessante! Tive, de ter, *"mais bem" (melhor?!)*  com sentido indefinido​
> 
> Estive, de estar, sentido de temporalidade ne?​
> 
> Obrigado​
> 
> 
> 
> Por favor, não esque*ç*am de corrigir *os* meus erros. Acho que a turma está um pouco preguiceira n*i*sso. Prometo *escrever* (ou* "apontar",* também funciona) 100 vezes cada erro ​
> 
> Bom dia a todos MG​


 
Bom dia, Mangato

É um pouco isso. Enquanto no primeiro exemplo o verbo "ter" denota uma certa indefinição, no segundo caso com o verbo "estar" a acção é mais precisa, na minha opinião.

Quanto aos erros, eu não gosto de corrigir ninguém, pois todos nós já nascemos com "defeitos"  (ninguém é perfeito), mas como se trata de uma boa causa  ... estão assinalados acima.


----------



## jonquiliser

Muito obrigada pelas suas respostas! Quedarei então com "tive vontade de vos ver" ou "estava cheia de saudades de vocês"!


----------



## Mangato

Obrigadissimo, Zaharah e Out 
Ja estou a apontar os erros corrigidos. 
En quanto a centrar o texto, não entendo muito isso. Pode-me alguem ajudar?

Cumprimentos


MG


----------



## Outsider

Mangato said:


> En quanto Quanto a centrar o texto, não entendo muito isso. Pode-me alguém ajudar?


Não clique na tecla "indent". Esta sua última resposta está bem.


----------

